# Please advise.



## Dante255 (Sep 20, 2010)

I work for a church and we're remodeling our Youth House. We would like to have a sound system that can play sound for movies and music to 5 different areas (2 outside and 3 inside). Each area needs to have a left and right speaker pair. The equipment needs to have multiple inputs (at least DVD player and iPod). I also need each area to have its own independent volume control. Is there something out there that can satisfy all these needs?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Dante, welcome to Home Theater Shack. Truly glad to have you here. I suppose the first question we must ask is what kind of Budget does your Church have for this Project?

Companies like Niles, Russsound, and a few others have Products that meets these needs. This Niles Product might be right up your alley:http://www.nilesaudio.com/product.p...=Multizone Products&catcdID=2&prdcdID=FG01433
However, this is the kind of Product that is usually installed by Custom Installers. Perhaps you might have a Partitioner who happens to be an CI?
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dante255 (Sep 20, 2010)

We're trying to go as cheaply as possible, I have been told that there are receivers that can do independent volume control, but haven't found anything. Our max dollar value is $1,500, preferably keep it under a grand.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
1,500 Dollars with 5 Zones and Individual Volume Controls at each Zone truly is going to be a very difficult if not impossible thing. Indeed some AVR's offer Multi Zone, but not for 5 Zones. Even the most expensive almost always offer 3 Additional Zones in addition to the Main Area where the AVR is Setup.

Here is a link for an excellent AVR that offers 3 Powered Zones in addition to the Main Area and is being sold for over 50% off:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...135-watts-Channel-9.2-Network-Receiver/1.html
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Pretty tall order with that budget. About the cheapest multizone around that I know of is from Home Theater Direct, and it's $750. That price doesn’t include any speakers, wiring or labor.

The HTD gear, as well as any other system utilizing home equipment, would only be suitable for music playback. If there is any kind of live audio or PA requirement utilizing microphones, musical instruments etc., that’s a whole ’nother ball game requiring a whole different compliment of equipment. In that case, $1500 won’t even get you started.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'd suggest a pro-audio solution. Since we are talking a stereo signal you are looking at a pretty complex solution though. If I understand you correctly you want to 3 inputs able to go into 5 outputs? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/656891-REG/ART_MX225_MX225_Zone_Distribution.html

only has two inputs so you will need some kind of switcher or a mixing board to go into it.

You will also need amps or active speakers for each zone. I do think this is doable if I'm understanding you.

possible speakers http://www.zzounds.com/item--BEHB212D (cheapest you are gonna get that work well for the setup)


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Keeping it simple and inexpensive...

If you do not require independent sources (DVD playing in one area while an iPod plays in another), a Harman Kardon HK3490 stereo receiver ($300) and a Russound SDB-6.1 high power dual source six-pair speaker selector with volume controls ($290) will work. If you want to play two independent sources at the same time you could add another $300 receiver and still come in at under $1000.

http://stereos.about.com/od/stereoreceiverreviews/fr/HK3490.htm

http://www.russound.com/sdb6.1.htm


----------

